# Quick Look at XFX nvidia 7150 Mobo for C2D supporting OC



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 20, 2008)

Source >> Choto Cheeta Online

ctrl + p



> *img257.imageshack.us/img257/9356/65571337oj3.jpg
> 
> One of the major factor for which AMD rules the budget PC market  with their lower range X2 processors, such as X2 3600 upto 4400 is because the availability of cheap yet powerful, performance motherboards for lower range Intel Core 2 or Dual Core processors….
> 
> ...



Unable to post all images due to the 15 image limit  u may get the full picture review at the source url...


----------



## axxo (Jan 20, 2008)

awesome review dude...was waiting for this....i think this is the best c2q mobo under 4k


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice review choto.
Its certainly not for overclocking but running C2Q and other C2D's at stock or with some OC.I assume it has a severe Vdrop issue when overclocking just like the other 650i boards.
What about 45nm CPU support is it officially stated.Since these are new chipsets i expect them to support 45nm CPU due to new board layout.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 20, 2008)

axxo said:


> awesome review dude...was waiting for this....i think this is the best c2q mobo under 4k



hmm... unfortunatelly there are no other mobo for C2Q at lower than 4k 



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Its certainly not for overclocking but running C2Q and other C2D's at stock.I assume it has a severe Vdrop issue when overclocking just like the other 650i boards.



I can reach 2775 MHz on stock without any thermal paste of any other help with Q6600  where as 1.6 GHz model of E2140 can do 2.2 here 

so dont u think thats bit of an understatement , yes certainly true, this one may not b for pro over clockers, but it can OC may not b on higher side but, atleast far better than DG33BU or such seriese


----------



## darklord (Jan 20, 2008)

It maybe a good value solution but i feel its useless with no Dual Channel support, which is one of the basic things these days.

Well to be honest, 2.7G on Quad and 2.2 on E2140 is nothing spectacular. even the 650i Ultra from Galaxy/XFX is capable of doing much more and costs just a few hundred bucks more.

For that matter Gigabyte G33 based boards also clock beautifully.

Good review though, good job, keep it up.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 20, 2008)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> What about 45nm CPU support is it officially stated.Since these are new chipsets i expect them to support 45nm CPU due to new board layout.



yeah the 630i is 45 nm ready


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 20, 2008)

gr8 work choto


----------



## axxo (Jan 20, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> hmm... unfortunatelly there are no other mobo for C2Q at lower than 4k



right away decided to get this combo -> xfx 630i ultra and E2140 mobo

dont have bucks for q6600..neway i can later upgrade as well..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 20, 2008)

darklord said:
			
		

> It maybe a good value solution but i feel its useless with no Dual Channel support, which is one of the basic things these days.



whats you thought bro, on Comparism with Intel G33 and this one  will u take Intel G33 without OC and GMA x3100 but with Dual Channel RAM support or this one with Single Channel Support / OC and Nvidia 7150  ...

but yes, why did they left out dual channel ?? Dont know, even the eVGA counter part too doesnt come with Dual Channel  spending another Rs. 500 wont have been ban idea with dual channel support 



			
				dark lord said:
			
		

> Good review though, good job, keep it up.



thnx... by the way, can u please tell me how much is the street price of IP-35 Pro at your place ... ?? I cant find that in Kolkata  one of my frnd needs one


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 20, 2008)

Well.Its certainly a good board for people who don't want to overclock a lot but want good compatibility with a mid range nvidia card with lower budget.But the lack of dual channel's a performance hit.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 20, 2008)

hey choto cheeta, its a gooooood review......*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif

hw abt selecting [ E2140+XFX 630i 7150+2GB 800MHz RAM ]  instead of  [ X2 4200+M2A-VM+2x1GB 667MHz RAM ] ..........for ma bro as I hav mentioned in d other thread??


EDITED ....sorry , typing misstake..........old XFX 650i still haunting ma memories *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/46.gif


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 20, 2008)

Choto has said that all XFX 650i ultra's are being replaced by this new board.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 20, 2008)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Its certainly a good board for people who don't want to overclock



Cant quite agree  if there is no need for OC, then Intel G33 or BIOSTAR Novidia 7150 would be better option due to the Dual Channel support and more ram slots 



Harvik780 said:


> Choto has said that all XFX 650i ultra's are being replaced by this new board.



atleast thats what the my Local dealers here at Kolkata is telling me  that XFX is calling all 650i ultra back from their stock 

bad bad bad news for us..

@j1n M@tt

Personal Thought

When you are buying value rams, there wont be any huge performance difference between 667 MHz and 800 Mhz, now if only the total differnce is Rs. 50 or max at 100  then go for 800 MHz

but otherways personally i prefer 2 GB module now days of 667 MHz  rather 1 GB x 2 because of the performance of the vaule rams... As later on within next few months price of 2 GB RAms would be dirt cheap and add another 2 GB then to make it a 4 GB dual Channel


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 20, 2008)

Choto i said do not need to overclock *a lot*


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 20, 2008)

@choto cheeta

I edited d abv post......typing mistake .....I mean 630i not 650i


----------



## darklord (Jan 20, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> whats you thought bro, on Comparism with Intel G33 and this one  will u take Intel G33 without OC and GMA x3100 but with Dual Channel RAM support or this one with Single Channel Support / OC and Nvidia 7150  ...
> 
> but yes, why did they left out dual channel ?? Dont know, even the eVGA counter part too doesnt come with Dual Channel  spending another Rs. 500 wont have been ban idea with dual channel support
> 
> ...



Abit is sold by Tirupati Enterprises which is based in Kolkata.My IP35-E and IX38 Quad GT came from Kolkata itself.
IP35-Pro costs 9.5k over here.

Well the 630i chipset itself doesnt support Dual Channel so none of the boards based on it will support Dual Channel, be it XFX, EVGA etc...

Also not everyone Overclocks and at stock speeds, Dual Channel will make a lot of difference in performance.
So yes, given a choice, i would go for G31 based solution IF i dont want to OC.
And if i want to OC i would buy the Biostar P35 or NV 650i Ultra.
But then this is just my opinion.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 21, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong but do intel chipset mobos overclock much better than any other chipsets from board manufacturers like ASUS,XFX,MSI or Abit.Or is it that Abit mobos overclock to a large extent.


----------



## axxo (Jan 21, 2008)

@Choto Cheeta
i know it cant be compared but i would like to know how far the performance of overclocked e2140 is comparable with that of stock q6600?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 21, 2008)

axxo said:
			
		

> @Choto Cheeta
> i know it cant be compared but i would like to know how far the performance of overclocked e2140 is comparable with that of stock q6600?



with Real world application I dont see any differece... I unpluged a E2140 from cafe at after noon  so didnt get really much time to compare with all applications...

but just a point, xvid 700 MB AVI (xvid with 78 mins video) to a VCD using Nero 7.10 (Nero Vission 5) under Windows Vista x64 takes around,


18 mins at 2.2 GHz E2140
45 mins with Pentium 4 631 (on stock)
20-22 mins with Pentium D 925 << the new 65 nm ones a are good btw  older ones used to take few mins more
9-10 mins with Q6600 @ Stock
7mins with E6600 @ 3.6 GHz  << I didnt run it under 630i the stat is from my own PC 
its just encoding, burning at CD takes same with all


----------



## axxo (Jan 21, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> with Real world application I dont see any differece... I unpluged a E2140 from cafe at after noon  so didnt get really much time to compare with all applications...
> 
> but just a point, xvid 700 MB AVI (xvid with 78 mins video) to a VCD using Nero 7.10 (Nero Vission 5) under Windows Vista x64 takes around,
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback..that gives me some hint...

i googled & found a source..overclocked e2140 can come as close as q6600...take a look @ this 
*www.tomshardware.co.uk/Intel-Pentium-Dual-Core-E2140-overclocking,review-29816-35.html


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 21, 2008)

@axxo



I think you may need to have Dedicated cooling like what @darklord use with Dry ICE to reach such high value


----------



## axxo (Jan 21, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @axxo
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may need to have Dedicated cooling like what @darklord use with Dry ICE to reach such high value



ya..but the review stated something ....zalman cooler @ $45..wont thats suffice?


----------



## darklord (Jan 21, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but do intel chipset mobos overclock much better than any other chipsets from board manufacturers like ASUS,XFX,MSI or Abit.Or is it that Abit mobos overclock to a large extent.


Didnt quite get your question there Harvik.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 21, 2008)

axxo said:
			
		

> ya..but the review stated something ....zalman cooler @ $45..wont thats suffice?



their availability in India ??


----------



## axxo (Jan 21, 2008)

ok..will it be a good decision to for e2140 & xfx 630i right now and later upgrade with q6600 or better...

or should i wait till quad proc price to come down..what would be your advice..

also what would be the max overclocking that can be done with e2140 without adding any extra coolers...

+ i have planned to add artic mx-2 thermal compound...


----------



## darklord (Jan 21, 2008)

I would sincerely say you should steer away from 630i based boards for now.G45 is gonna be out very soon, you can get Gigabyte board based on that chipset if you want onboard video capability.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 21, 2008)

@choto cheeta

Is 630i chipset made based on d nVidia MCP73 ? (single channel design)...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 21, 2008)

Darky said:
			
		

> I would sincerely say you should steer away from 630i based boards for now.G45 is gonna be out very soon, you can get Gigabyte board based on that chipset if you want onboard video capability.



How Long How long , I mean we are not going to get G45 based boards not uptill April or may of 2008, even if we get a world wide release  and i guess 630i (MCP73) would be replaced with MCP7A (-U / -H / -A) to counter the G45 

anyway,



			
				axxo said:
			
		

> ok..will it be a good decision to for e2140 & xfx 630i right now and later upgrade with q6600 or better...
> 
> or should i wait till quad proc price to come down..what would be your advice..



Well if you are not borne with a gold spoon in ur mouth then some advice for u, and all those who are facing problem in making a decision...

Dont buy a computer, as you just for the sake of buying... Buy a computer when you are in need for a computer, this goes for every product u buy...

Spend the money only when you feel the need for it... As you may wait, but there wont be any ending of waiting... As soon as you get Intel 45 nm main stream processors, the 32 nm would be out there as Extreme range and u may hear news in just next 6 to 8 month 32 nm would become main stream ...

so there wont be any end of waiting... thats why, buy a system right now, if you have need for the system... If you can wait then wait but dont wait to get a better processor or a better mobo thinking in next 4 month that would be a real nice deal, as after that 4 month, u may see another good deal just 2 month from then and so on and on and on and on...

Hope u get my point... 



			
				j1n M@tt said:
			
		

> @choto cheeta
> 
> Is 630i chipset made based on d nVidia MCP73 ? (single channel design)...



Yes... its is MCP73 and it is Single channel...


----------



## axxo (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi
I surveyed the market today..the dealer has no idea about both 650i & 630i chipset mobos and told that they are not in their stock atleast here in chennai

that left me with next option p35 chipset mobo...is it doing good?...i suppose i can get biostar TP35D2-A7 for around 4k....

i do lot of video encoding...thats why i intend to upgrade my pc..also willing to spend 10k for mobo+proc+ram+cabi


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 21, 2008)

axxo said:


> Hi
> i do lot of video encoding.../quote]
> he he, u sure seems axxo


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 22, 2008)

lol axxo in India that too in Chennai...manna e manna ......Wait lemme come down there & meet u mr Axxo


----------



## darklord (Jan 22, 2008)

P35 is a brilliant chipset.You can go for the biostar one.Its cheap and performs well.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 22, 2008)

darklord said:


> P35 is a brilliant chipset.You can go for the biostar one.Its cheap and performs well.



P35 chipest is _brilliant_ but dat Biostar's mobo is not dat *brilliant*........poor  built  quality  to  support  1333MHz FSB procs


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 22, 2008)

^^

ABiT IP35-E would be a good option too as replacement for *nvidia 650i ultra* though I guess its Rs. 5200/- + TAX compare with Rs. 4600/- + TAX of 650i ultra


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I suppose there could always be a better board in its way towards us... If it supported dual channel and an additional two ram slots, for around Rs. 600/- more, I would have seriously gone for it.


----------



## darklord (Jan 22, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> P35 chipest is _brilliant_ but dat Biostar's mobo is not dat *brilliant*........poor  built  quality  to  support  1333MHz FSB procs


i never said the board is 'GREAT' but it is the cheapest P35 based board available out there.And frankly Biostar T Series board are not that bad.
Also what exactly do you mean by 'Poor build quality to support 1333 FSB processors' ?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 22, 2008)

^^I mean they heats up, no active cooling.....and not gud for OC.


----------



## axxo (Jan 23, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^I mean they heats up, no active cooling.....and not gud for OC.




finally am able to locate this card...it retails around 4.6k...

I still didnt buy this card..bcoz i want to get some opinions from you guyz..

so tell me will this be my best bet if i couple this board with E2140(overclocked)..

& reg overclocking..site stats show that its nt that bad for overclking

*www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2173&page=12



dOm1naTOr said:


> he he, u sure seems axxo





ArZuNeOs said:


> lol axxo in India that too in Chennai...manna e manna ......Wait lemme come down there & meet u mr Axxo



 god dont meet humans so often


----------



## darklord (Jan 23, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^I mean they heats up, no active cooling.....and not gud for OC.



Heats up ??? Passive cooling is an indication of bad build quality ? Since when ?  

Its a value solution but clocks decently so please dont make statements just for the heck of it.  

@ axxo, if you can stretch your budget a bit, get the Abit IP35-E, excellent P25 board from Abit.You wont go wrong with it.Clocks exeptionally well too


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 23, 2008)

darklord said:


> Heats up ??? Passive cooling is an indication of bad build quality ? Since when ?
> 
> Its a value solution but clocks decently so please dont make statements just for the heck of it.
> 
> @ axxo, if you can stretch your budget a bit, get the Abit IP35-E, excellent P25 board from Abit.You wont go wrong with it.Clocks exeptionally well too



but who ever hav tested dat mobo says so.............I don't know why, everbody said they hav trouble with  BiostarTP *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/114.gif


----------



## axxo (Jan 23, 2008)

darklord said:


> Heats up ??? Passive cooling is an indication of bad build quality ? Since when ?
> 
> Its a value solution but clocks decently so please dont make statements just for the heck of it.
> 
> @ axxo, if you can stretch your budget a bit, get the Abit IP35-E, excellent P25 board from Abit.You wont go wrong with it.Clocks exeptionally well too



..the difficult part is getting abit motherboard @ my place.....so this left out me with no other option than biostar..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 23, 2008)

order from It wares


----------



## axxo (Jan 23, 2008)

I have mailed them..if they agree to deliver probably i may stick to  XFX 630i (MG-630I-7159) or xfx 650i ultra


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 3, 2008)

*Single Or Dual Channel RAM 
*





			
				toms said:
			
		

> the current Intel Core 2 Duo processors come with a huge and sophisticated 2 MB or 4 MB second level cache, which reduces the impact of either poor or super-fast memory. Is dual channel memory really necessary?
> 
> Games like Call Of Duty 2, Prey and Quake 4, give a performance spread between 2% and 4%.
> Multimedia aplications like Lame MP3, DivX 6.6, XviD 1.1.3 or Mainconcept H.264 v2, suffer losses that range from the undetectable to 5% (h263 based codecs).
> Even a compression program like WinRAR 3.7, traditionally very sensitive to changes in the memory subsystem, is only affected by a mere 2%.




source

this board seems to be a good buy,common user must get dual channel bug out of his brains

one more thing saurav does this board support 2.2v for memory i.e for patriot 2.2v  4-4-4-12@800


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

@axxo: If video encoding is what you want to do then you should be mainly looking at clock speeds. RAM, Graphics Card, motherboard, Dual Channel RAMs, etc have very litte relevance here. So if you really want to do an aXXo style rip-o-mania, I suggest you go with 1GB RAM @ 667 MHz, that XFX 630i mobo, or even a cheaper board, and Core2Quad 6600 Processor. A light overclock on the processor will be enough for high encoding rates. As we speak, the x264 encoder is undergoing major revisions to speed it up while maintaining its quality, as well as to better support multi cores.

So in a nutshell: for video encoding, just go hyper on the processor.

But if you need a more balenced system, I suggest you try the AMD X2 processors with Brisbane cores, which can be overclocked easily. The motherboard for that prcessor will also be quite cheap.

Go for a 4k brisbane processor(forgot name sry), 1 GB 667/800 MHz ram, one of those good 2.5K boards I and cheeta were discussing earlier(again forgot name, sry) and a basic card(or even onboard.) It will come under 7k to 8k for you.


----------



## axxo (Feb 3, 2008)

itwares showd me no interest..so i have decided on budget overclocking combo...biostar P35D2-A7 +E2140...also hoping to get this to clock around 2.8ghz....

@MetalheadGautham: x264 mostly probably helps in conversion but my work going to be on editing..also they are no better in avi container(the one i use most)


----------



## metoo (Jun 8, 2008)

Old thread but hoping to get a reply 
Does anybody have any update on Linux compatibility with this mobo and any idea where its available in Bangalore?

I read few other reviews on web and seem to be encouraging but looks like this board has issues with Linux also read that Gigabyte version of this board has issues with LAN


----------

